# Hay trailers?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

For years now, I've borrowed my friends EZ-Haul round bale trailer to move bales from the field to the storage and to deliver them to customers. It's a 7 bale gooseneck trailer and I use a 3pt hitch attachment in the field.

I'm looking to get my own now. I like the EZ-Haul, but I'm wondering what other people use to haul their round bales off the field and for delivery.

Thoughts?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

There was a Vermeer machine at auction last week that was really nice, had hydro load, moving floor.....all automatic, looked like brand new, sold for 7k. I use a 30' goosneck .....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks. I looked at Vermeer's web site and their unit is identical to EZ-haul's. I wonder if they relabel it?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a straight truck and a tandem dual wheel trailer. Haul eleven on the truck, eleven on the trailer. When ready to move to the next field I take a piece of tubing off that runs from ramp to ramp, flip the ramps down and drive the loader on. I have premade chains on the trailer for chaining the loader tractor down. *Their* will be hell to pay if you use one of my chains and don't put it back.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

When we did round bales we just used double hitched 20 ft long flat racks on 8 ton gears. They had a back rack and when running rounds a rail tie or similar at the front edge. Our loader could reach from one side for loading, with the double spear it was 2 bales at a time. 2nd row was centered if running on the road to tie the load. If just near the farm it was 2 wide on top too.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I put a receiver on the 3ph forks, & pulled the gooseneck to the field, loaded & pulled it back. Of course, the field is on my own place, maybe 1/4 mile from the hay yard.

That is, until my Uncle needed his forks back. This year I had my son drive the pu with the gn.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I'm looking to get my own now. I like the EZ-Haul, but I'm wondering what other people use to haul their round bales off the field and for delivery.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Ralph


Gooseneck trailers.Haul skidloader to field with it .Load hay.Deliver.Go back and get skid.

I can haul 5 bales and the skidloader if needed.I USED to do that for some horsey people and put a couple of the bales in the feeders for them.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, If you are just looking for a trailer to haul hay only, Then I would look at Pequea hay trailers. I have 2 and they have been flawless and with the double steering wheels in front, you can really get in tight places. I haul 10 bales at a time. I had a EZ Haul and sold it a year ago. Mine was the type that you pulled a lever in the middle and they dumped off of the side. I think I paid $3200 for my Pequea trailers. Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Ralph, If you are just looking for a trailer to haul hay only, Then I would look at Pequea hay trailers. I have 2 and they have been flawless and with the double steering wheels in front, you can really get in tight places. I haul 10 bales at a time. I had a EZ Haul and sold it a year ago. Mine was the type that you pulled a lever in the middle and they dumped off of the side. I think I paid $3200 for my Pequea trailers. Mike


Can you use the Pequae to haul over the road? (Licensed?)

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Can you use the Pequae to haul over the road? (Licensed?)
> 
> Ralph


Here they don't require a lisence.They are pretty common at the one sale barn.A quite a few different brands of the tri cycle type rd bale trailers here.Guys will drop them off before sale and customer will drag them home and bring them back.So far DOT has left them alone,except for strapping down.I wonder how long they will?

So whats safer 11 rd bales on a tri cycle type trailer with no brakes being pulled with pickup at 50 mph or loaded on 5th wheel with brakes on every axle?PU & 5th wheel booth have to be inspected and lisenced here.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> For years now, I've borrowed my friends EZ-Haul round bale trailer to move bales from the field to the storage and to deliver them to customers. It's a 7 bale gooseneck trailer and I use a 3pt hitch attachment in the field.
> 
> I'm looking to get my own now. I like the EZ-Haul, but I'm wondering what other people use to haul their round bales off the field and for delivery.
> 
> ...


My only problem is I use to use mine to feed and would go along and dump one, then move and dump another. With trailer if is all or none. I do like the concept.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It would be great to have a round bale trailer that could be used in field and on the road, but affordable. The ones I saw were north of 10K.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

We use a custom-made, bumper hitch, 18ft dual axle, flat bed trailer with a front pipe rail and no side rails- only wheel fenders above the flat bed. This trailer has front axle brakes and carries six rounds side by side and one on top of the last row, but probably shouldn't put one on top because a sudden stop might roll this bale onto the PU, although my wife drives the PU very slowly. I load trailer, then spear two bales and follow truck to the barn and unload. Used only in the field adjacent to the hay barn, but was designed as a universal trailer to carry anything needing transporting to and from the farm/ranch. Trailer manufacturer and I collaborated on the design and manufacturer made it for less than $3,500.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I haul with a gooseneck and Mack 250. Put 5 on the Mack and 14 on the goose.
We do not have to haul to feed, so that is done with a tractor.
If we still cut hay on my on place I would love one of the self loading trailers.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> I haul with a gooseneck and Mack 250. Put 5 on the Mack and 14 on the goose.
> We do not have to haul to feed, so that is done with a tractor.
> If we still cut hay on my on place I would love one of the self loading trailers.


That's a fair load! What size bales?

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> That's a fair load! What size bales?
> 
> Ralph


4x5's, as dense as I can make them. Feed most of all the hay. I am probably close to maxing out the 7 ton goose.
Year before last I hauled the same number of 5x5's of bought hay. Will not do that again. Hard to see what is behind you.
The Mack is not as fast as some but she sure will pull a load.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I do 22 4x5's on a 30' gooseneck behind my 550 or my helpers 450.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Here they don't require a lisence.They are pretty common at the one sale barn.A quite a few different brands of the tri cycle type rd bale trailers here.Guys will drop them off before sale and customer will drag them home and bring them back.So far DOT has left them alone,except for strapping down.I wonder how long they will?
> 
> So whats safer 11 rd bales on a tri cycle type trailer with no brakes being pulled with pickup at 50 mph or loaded on 5th wheel with brakes on every axle?PU & 5th wheel booth have to be inspected and lisenced here.


Here in NC all farm trailers are exempt from registration requirements. Still have to be securely hooked and must have working lights, if towed on the highways.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ralph - Been shopping for trailer for several weeks now. A lot of combinations out there. I don't plan on hauling on th eroad, but if I do want to be legal plus not tear up equipment. I have Ford F350 and trying to get GVCWR understanding.
Found 30' Big Tex, but only 20K axles >>>> 20,000 - 6,500trlr/wt - 18K lbs. bales = -4,500! Still looking! Found nice combo unit >>>> Int'l 8100 single w/ 48' low profile flat(too long) !


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mgilbert61 said:


> Ralph - Been shopping for trailer for several weeks now. A lot of combinations out there. I don't plan on hauling on th eroad, but if I do want to be legal plus not tear up equipment. I have Ford F350 and trying to get GVCWR understanding.
> Found 30' Big Tex, but only 20K axles >>>> 20,000 - 6,500trlr/wt - 18K lbs. bales = -4,500! Still looking! Found nice combo unit >>>> Int'l 8100 single w/ 48' low profile flat(too long) !


A 350 won't do a loaded 20K trailer. Thats why I went to the 450/550 chassis with optional payload package. Takes the GCWR up to 33,000 legally.
Definately go with the IH. It will haul 18K of bales like child's play. The only reason I went with the 550 is because I can drive it around as a makeshift "car" for local trips to bank, pick up kids, etc.
I bet you could get a true air braked medium duty and trailer combo unit and a 1/2 ton 4x4 used pickup for less than a 450/550 and a Big Tex type 24K gooseneck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup a 40 ft flatbed for a transport with valid inspection is about 3000-8000$ here. On the high end you can find aluminum. Way more trailer than a tandem dually.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, As others have said, we do not need lights, brakes or license. Just a SMV sign. The drawback is having a loading and unloading tractor or such on each end. I hook 2 together for 20 bales and use my 3500 dually to pull and stop. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, Don't know what your budget constraints are but for on the farm use and close by hauling, a self loading round bale wagon is hard to beat. I have never had one but have seen a few work. They are pretty spendy and I would not want to pull one over the road too far but they are also self unloading. Lots of people make them. Cy had one that he could tell you about. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mines a Highline,they make them for Vermeer also.pickups up 14 bales.I don't haul down the road with it.It's about 15' wide.Lke mike said quite a few other brands also.mine is 2 bales wide x 7 long on trailer self loading and unloading.Some are single row that haul 6-8 bales.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1105&Manu=HIGHLINE&Mdltxt=1400&mdlx=exact


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Swmn, how does it pick the bales up? I've never seen one. Interesting concept. I don't know of anyone in my area that has one.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I arm comes down and pics up the bale hydraulicaly fliping it on to the bed whiich has 2 rows of chains that move the bales on the bed.Unloading it the whole bed tilts up then you run them off with the chains._

_



_


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Mines a Highline,they make them for Vermeer also.pickups up 14 bales.I don't haul down the road with it.It's about 15' wide.Lke mike said quite a few other brands also.mine is 2 bales wide x 7 long on trailer self loading and unloading.Some are single row that haul 6-8 bales.
> 
> http://www.tractorho...1400&mdlx=exact


I'd never seen the Highline unit before. Thanks1

There's a Technobale for sale about 75 miles from me but it only carries 4 bales plus one on the pickup.

I think I'm getting closer to figuring out what I need. I want to be able to 1) haul limited over the road up to 50 miles at speed limit (or close) and 2) get bales off the field quickly, going about 1/2 mile.

Ralph


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> A 350 won't do a loaded 20K trailer. Thats why I went to the 450/550 chassis with optional payload package. Takes the GCWR up to 33,000 legally.
> Definately go with the IH. It will haul 18K of bales like child's play. The only reason I went with the 550 is because I can drive it around as a makeshift "car" for local trips to bank, pick up kids, etc.
> I bet you could get a true air braked medium duty and trailer combo unit and a 1/2 ton 4x4 used pickup for less than a 450/550 and a Big Tex type 24K gooseneck.


Don't know if I am doing this right or not. My F350 max GVCWR is 23,000. Looking at Gatormade 24.9K 25+5. They tell me that the payload is 16,720. Hauling 15 rounds will put me at 16,800. So... 16,800 + 8,180 = 24,980! Yep....I'm over!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mgilbert61 said:


> Don't know if I am doing this right or not. My F350 max GVCWR is 23,000. Looking at Gatormade 24.9K 25+5. They tell me that the payload is 16,720. Hauling 15 rounds will put me at 16,800. So... 16,800 + 8,180 = 24,980! Yep....I'm over!


I'm assuming you are saying 15 rounds weighs 16,800 lbs. 
GCWR is 23,000 on your truck 
GCWR = F350 weight (let's say that's 8,000lbs) + payload (16,800 lbs) + empty weight of trailer (8,180 lbs) I bet that's almost 33,000lbs!!!!
No, you're WAY over lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Heres another idea: Buy the 8100 and put a gooseneck adapter on it. You can use your 350 to pull the gooseneck when its lightly loaded and the 8100 when you have a big load.
I bet you could get an airbraked pepsi truck tractor or even a sleeper cab tractor for under 10,000. Just put an electric braked GN behind it so your 350 can pull it when lightly loaded.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another Trailer.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I haul with a F450 cab and chassis and a 45' gooseneck. Wish i would have bought the International 8100 I looked at with single rear axle. However its 16k truck +24k trailer so 40k gvwr total max. but still only 23,000 lbs of hay. I can still add an axle to increase rating on trailer to 30k per manufacturers specs. What I should have done and will in the future is get the 8100 with 2 pup trailers. Get into anywhere plus stil carry a large amount of hay without worrying about rain. Plus here in Illinois got to have a cdl to haul anything with a trailer. Also im with jd 3430 I drive the truck frequently without the trailer. Kinda like a car but @ 10 mpg =(


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

mgilbert61 said:


> Don't know if I am doing this right or not. My F350 max GVCWR is 23,000. Looking at Gatormade 24.9K 25+5. They tell me that the payload is 16,720. Hauling 15 rounds will put me at 16,800. So... 16,800 + 8,180 = 24,980! Yep....I'm over!


Plus you have to worry about the total weight on your drive axle. An F350 is usually around 8k max load(on older superdutys) on the rear axle so you got to be carefull around the DOT nazis. I have to load my goosneck just right to get the correct weight over my drive axle. Second, How do you get your GVCWR? Is that with the trailer you have now? or did I miss something. As I understand it you take your GVWR and add that to trailer weight rating and then subtract empty weight. Someone please correct me.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> There was a Vermeer machine at auction last week that was really nice, had hydro load, moving floor.....all automatic, looked like brand new, sold for 7k. I use a 30' goosneck .....


 I think I saw the same at the Chula auction. I glanced and thought it was a bale wrapper hah


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maximum GCWR is the maximum weight rating of the truck + trailer + payload combined. 
Maximum GVWR is the maximum weight rating of the truck + payload combined, or in the case of a trailer, the trailer plus + the payload combined.

The key difference between the two is the word "combined". Think of combined meaning a max weight rating of a combination of TWO vehicles, like a truck and a trailer. 
Think of GVWR as just the max weight rating of ONE vehicle, like a truck OR a trailer. 
I have a dump truck that has a GVWR of 35,000 lbs and a GCWR of 60,000 lbs. If the dump truck weighs 16,000 employ, then my may payload is 19,000 lbs because 16k + 19k = 35k. 
If my same truck were empty and towing a trailer, the max trailer weight with payload could be 44,000 lbs, since 60k - 16k = 44k. 
Lets say I put 4,000 lbs of weight in the dump truck, now it weighs 20k. Now I can only tow 40k. 
These are simplified examples and you have to watch how much weight you put on any given axle.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Heres another idea: Buy the 8100 and put a gooseneck adapter on it. You can use your 350 to pull the gooseneck when its lightly loaded and the 8100 when you have a big load.
> I bet you could get an airbraked pepsi truck tractor or even a sleeper cab tractor for under 10,000. Just put an electric braked GN behind it so your 350 can pull it when lightly loaded.


Going to talk to the guy today about 8100. Haven't looked at it yet. It's a '92 with only 97K miles. It was a trailer shuttle for a few years. Thanks for the guidance on weight ratings. Good info. I have my CDL and know how to set axle wt., but this has been a nightmare.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thankyou jd3430, mgilbert are you planning on hauling hay over state lines? Or simply local or intrastate?


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Intrastate / local ! If anything needs to go across state lines, someone else is hauling. I am in a transition out of dairy. Need to get own transport equipment and some haying equipment.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Heres another idea: Buy the 8100 and put a gooseneck adapter on it. You can use your 350 to pull the gooseneck when its lightly loaded and the 8100 when you have a big load.
> I bet you could get an airbraked pepsi truck tractor or even a sleeper cab tractor for under 10,000. Just put an electric braked GN behind it so your 350 can pull it when lightly loaded.


Bought the 8100 yesterday. Came with a 48' flatbed. Never got use to the L10 low HP on the drive home through hilly country. Oh well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Canderson012 said:


> I think I saw the same at the Chula auction. I glanced and thought it was a bale wrapper hah


That was the same machine, I bid on that machine, shoulda bought it, think it brought 7k? My fields are about 3 miles from chula peanut, house about 4 miles







if I was still doing round bales with any frequency I woulda bid a bit more, looked almost brand new....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mgilbert61 said:


> Bought the 8100 yesterday. Came with a 48' flatbed. Never got use to the L10 low HP on the drive home through hilly country. Oh well.


Smart man. L-10 is no powerhouse, and you really dont need one. Its a simple Cummins workhorse from the 80's/90's.
48' flatbed is sick. Get some pictures up of that puppy. I need some inspiration to jump start me into another big truck.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Smart man. L-10 is no powerhouse, and you really dont need one. Its a simple Cummins workhorse from the 80's/90's.
> 48' flatbed is sick. Get some pictures up of that puppy. I need some inspiration to jump start me into another big truck.


L-10 ain't too bad! You want to try climbing a hill with a 40' flat with 60,000 lbs of apples behind a 238 Detroit and 10 sp road ranger! Crested the hill in 1st gear with both feet flat on the floor, and the tach reading about 1700! Another 50 yards, and she would have stalled out!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> L-10 ain't too bad! You want to try climbing a hill with a 40' flat with 60,000 lbs of apples behind a 238 Detroit and 10 sp road ranger! Crested the hill in 1st gear with both feet flat on the floor, and the tach reading about 1700! Another 50 yards, and she would have stalled out!


Been there, done that. Used to pull a backhoe with an ih 1700 with a 345 gasser!!! Lmao
I was the only one who had the balls to operate that truck when there were hills in the route. Man I can't believe some of the stuff I had to operate!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I had to deliver a load of 300 bales (14,000 lb or so) yesterday with our F350 and 27 ft bumper pull. I had to start from a stop on a big hill on the route, I could only hold 30 mph max, I guess its the first time I've wanted for power from the little 5.4L, it the old low hp 2 valve.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Going to change fuel filter on 8100 tomorrow. In Columbus, Cummins home! Got a nephew that helps me and works there. Thinks the filter change will make big difference. Learned it has not been changed since '08. Will send some pics tomorrow. Empty wt. is 23,960#'s. Now got to work JD3430's wt. formula.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mgilbert61 said:


> Going to change fuel filter on 8100 tomorrow. In Columbus, Cummins home! Got a nephew that helps me and works there. Thinks the filter change will make big difference. Learned it has not been changed since '08. Will send some pics tomorrow. Empty wt. is 23,960#'s. Now got to work JD3430's wt. formula.


Just let me know what you need. I warn you, I have forgotten more than I remember! Do you know the GCWR?

The fuel filter not being changed in that long of time, I'd park it until you spin a new one on.!!


----------



## Mark13 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm using a Brute 23+5 tandem dually gooseneck behind my 2500HD. Most everything is donewith pickups and goosenecks around here, a few single axle semi's pulling goosenecks or short step decks and once a while a semi with a 48' flat deck. Skid steer/ ctl/ mini wheel loader in the field and a skid steer or FEL at the unload site.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That was the same machine, I bid on that machine, shoulda bought it, think it brought 7k? My fields are about 3 miles from chula peanut, house about 4 miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I left for lunch by the time they got to bidding on that. It looked good from a far though. I picked up an old set of Case 900 planters to fix up for planting sorghum April. Small world


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Major difference in power with new fuel filter in the 8100. OH YEAH !!!

JD3430 - I'll get those specs soon. I know the trailer has a GVMR of 24K


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Call local IH dealers service department. Give them your VIN and ask them for the GCWR for that VIN.
Might have to pay a small fee.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Called 2 places. They said only thing they show is GVWR - 32,000 / Front axle - 12,000 / Rear axle - 23,000. Said, "can't load more than 32,000#'s on the truck." OK...so empty wt of truck/trailer w/ driver "in" is 23,960. 32,000-23,960=8,040 ???? Liked it a whole lot better when all I had to do was check axle wts and could slide 5th wheel or trlr axles.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd Get a second opinion. That truck and trailer combo is rated for a lot more than 8000#


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mgilbert61 said:


> Called 2 places. They said only thing they show is GVWR - 32,000 / Front axle - 12,000 / Rear axle - 23,000. Said, "can't load more than 32,000#'s on the truck." OK...so empty wt of truck/trailer w/ driver "in" is 23,960. 32,000-23,960=8,040 ???? Liked it a whole lot better when all I had to do was check axle wts and could slide 5th wheel or trlr axles.


They're not giving you the right rating.
32,000 sounds right for G*V*WR, but you want GCWR (total weight capacity of truck & trailer)
Forget the trailer for now, let's get the truck GCWR first.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> They're not giving you the right rating.
> 32,000 sounds right for G*V*WR, but you want GCWR (total weight capacity of truck & trailer)
> Forget the trailer for now, let's get the truck GCWR first.


Seems like when you ever ask anyone about GCWR they don't have a clue! Door tag only shows GVWR. Have to do more checking tomorrow. Thanks JD3430


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I had to guess, I'd say its 54,000lbs, just say that's it for sake of an example. 
Lets also round your empty truck and trailer weight to 24,000 lbs.
That means your payload on both the truck and trailer cannot exceed 30,000 lbs. 
next you need to know what the GVWR of your trailer is. Let's say it's 30,000 lbs. furthermore, lets say the trailer weighs 10,000 lbs. that means you legal payload on the trailer cannot exceed 20,000 lbs. so with all the information given above you could put 20,000 on the trailer and 10,000 on the truck and be legal.......so long as you havent overload the rear axle of the truck.....lol


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say its 54,000lbs, just say that's it for sake of an example.
> Lets also round your empty truck and trailer weight to 24,000 lbs.
> That means your payload on both the truck and trailer cannot exceed 30,000 lbs.
> next you need to know what the GVWR of your trailer is. Let's say it's 30,000 lbs. furthermore, lets say the trailer weighs 10,000 lbs. that means you legal payload on the trailer cannot exceed 20,000 lbs. so with all the information given above you could put 20,000 on the trailer and 10,000 on the truck and be legal.......so long as you havent overload the rear axle of the truck.....lol


8100 GAWR 31,000 F-10,000 R-21,000 EMPTY WT-13,360# 40' trailer GVWR 24,000 EMPTY WT-10,250


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GAWR and GVWR only tell you the weight rating of an axle or a truck. They do not tell you the GCWR which is the weight rating of truck with trailer. It's too bad we can't find dealers with enough grey matter between their ears to get the customer the right answer....


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

It's too bad we can't find dealers with enough grey matter between their ears to get the customer the right answer....

Ain't that the truth! I HATE it when you go to a dealer and find out they don't know squat, or care enough to find out, about the the product they sell or service. Not to brag but there have been times I knew more than the dealer and taught them.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> It's too bad we can't find dealers with enough grey matter between their ears to get the customer the right answer...





> I HATE it when you go to a dealer and find out they don't know squat, or care enough to find out, about the the product they sell or service. Not to brag but there have been times I knew more than the dealer and taught them.


_All they are worried about is selling_ the thing to you. What you do with it's your problem.
(Never mind if they actually knew something about it they might have more repeat customers.)


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

urednecku said:


> _All they are worried about is selling_ the thing to you. What you do with it's your problem.
> (Never mind if they actually knew something about it they might have more repeat customers.)


It has always been my understanding that the sevice/shop end of a dealership makes more money for them than the sales department. It's like downtown has "You can't service a bad product, but can leave a good product because of bad service." or somrthing real close to that. Used to be a car dealer back in southcentral PA that said "First choose your dealer, then choose your car." Good advice in my opion.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Taking this thread down a side road:
What are y'alls opinions on the "payoff" of owning a trailer and hauling my own hay?
Lets say I can buy a trailer to haul hay for $7,500. Lets say I haul 700 900lb round bales. Lets say my current hauler charges me $5/bale, or $3,500/season, to haul hay to market.
That would mean trailer cost (no repairs, tires, etc included) would be paid off part way into year 3. It also means I have to take the time to haul it all and the risks involved with it. Seems like a 3yr payoff is a short time, but theres so much risk, hassle, time with hauling hay.

Think its worth it to buy a trailer and haul my own hay? I keep coming up with "no" for an answer, but find owning trailer very convenient.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

JMHO, but owning a trailer of this type is all about convenience, unless you are using it almost daily! One would, most likely, have to use it almost daily to justify the expense given cost of ownership, operation, maintenance, registration, insurance, time, etc.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> JMHO, but owning a trailer of this type is all about convenience, unless you are using it almost daily! One would, most likely, have to use it almost daily to justify the expense given cost of ownership, operation, maintenance, registration, insurance, time, etc.


Well just had a guy offer me $5K for trailer. Good point Shetland Sheepdog. Think I'll let 'er go and look for a good gooseneck.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I already have a 10k trailer. Holds maybe 6 bales legally. Also have big backhoe trailer. Short and useless for hay. 
Really want a hay trailer, but by no means would I be using it every day. Maybe average 1x per week.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How much would you charge HIM for the same haul? Work it backwards assigning costs for labor, fuel, truck, trailer, insurance, and everything else I missed.

How much can you assign to the trailer? Does it justify?

If not, does the want outweigh the need? Can this trailer make money other ways? What uses?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Might be able to do some private hauling. Have class A lic. and apportioned tags and a lot of OTR trucking miles on me. Used to drive tri's and haul machinery back in the day.
I dont like it as much as I used to. I think I'm talking myself out of this....but would like to be able to haul hay on moments notice, Dont wanna lose customers if they can find someone to deliver quicker. ........


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think you want that customer.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If all of my hay was going to a customer and I had dependable trucking I would probably hire it done. My frame of mind would be that it generated $5 less per bale but I would be through with it. Kind of like giving a customer a $5 break off the barn price.
Since I feed most of my hay then I haul it myself. I do not have the immediate cash flow that selling the hay generates. I would be paying out of pocket as compared to sharing a little piece of the pie.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I think you guys are think way too much into this. Take your chances they leave you alone. It's like being over loaded with a grain trailer. If you get by them 200 loads and get a ticket just once, you're already money ahead. Just smile and pay the ticket. Lol


----------

